# Internet attack this past week



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet most have heard of it or read about it. A massive attack on a company that provides services for websites like Twitter, etc.

Have you also heard that many of the wifi connectable devices in homes were used for that attack? 

I've been adamant that my TV or fridge or washer do not have connectability to the net. Considering there really is no way to safeguard these devices I'm glad now that mine do not.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Commies are doing it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What drives me crazy are people running out to get the latest digital gadget just to end up putting their security in jeopardy. Electronic locks? Using their phones for their banking? It's crazy that they don't think about the ramifications using this stuff.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree. My wife likes that electronic crap. I like to drive to the bank and go person to person between me and the teller.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We can do things to secure our computers but have you seen anyway to secure a cell phone? Or those stupid doorbells with cameras they're advertising now? 

Even though our garage door is not electronic, I can open it from my truck with the push of a button. Imagine if I lived in the city where just about anyone could do the same thing with a little tinkering. Now they've got them so you can access them remotely with your phone. I wonder when we'll begin to read about houses being emptied out without any physical signs of break in.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont have a cell phone, remember? Heheheh. Never heard of camera doorbells. Peepholes work.
You're right about the garage door openers. It has happened here in Jax before, had it on the news awhile back. Crooks also attach some type of equipment to gasoline pumps, and when you insert your credit card or check card, they get all your info. Here, they've enacted a law for gas stations to check their pumps regularly and take steps to prevent tampering or face steep fines. City inspectors do spot checks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a cell, but no home phone. I have an app called Mr. Number who blocks solicitors and questions strange numbers. I've had it a few years now and like it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen, did you know they used home electronics to do the attack this past week? They searched out gadgets that did not have good security, routers, TV's, fridges, basically those items that have wifi capability that still had the factory login and password. They then used those items to download the bot that attacked the web provider.

Basically people with unsecured appliances in their homes were utilized to bring that system down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did remember dawg. My phone is used for basic stuff but if I'm in an unfamiliar area I can use it to lock down where the place is that I can't find.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

The attack was massive. It took down the PlayStation network in my area, at least that's what it was blamed on, and I use PlayStations in every room with a tv.

That was a boring weekend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Austin. If not for reading about the attack I never would have known what happened.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Commies are doing it.


I thought it was the Democrats...no, the Republicans...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I thought it was the Democrats...no, the Republicans...


Or the Chinese.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Poor Austin. If not for reading about the attack I never would have known what happened.


It took out a lot, mainly on the east coast with limited pockets in central Texas and a few other tech hubs.

I made it through thankfully. I still had my cpu's so I wasn't totally bored out of my mind.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder how many people have finally done something to protect the integrity of the items in their homes that connect to the net. There is a whole bunch of them out there on limited data, I can not imagine how much that attack used of people's allowances.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm on unlimited but none of my personal devices are open. Put a pass on it people!


----------

